# farmer crushed cop cars with tractor



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Can't help it, I had to laugh at this.

* http://www.centurylink.net/news/read.php?rip_id=%3CDA0DG09G1%40news.ap.org%3E&ps=1018*


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like someone didn't pay their "taxes" to the local sheriff dept.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

I think he can beat the leaving the scene of an accident charge.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

cwright said:


> I think he can beat the leaving the scene of an accident charge.


Yep, didn't sound like an 'accident' to me.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

OK, so Centurylink changed the addy. Here's the story.

NEWPORT, Vt. August 3, 2012 (AP)

A Vermont man, who authorities say was angry over an arrest and used his tractor to drive over seven police vehicles, is expected in court.
State Police say 34-year-old Roger Pion (PEE'-on) was taken into custody in Newport on Thursday, shortly after he allegedly crushed the Orleans County sheriff's vehicles. Estimated damage was at least $250,000.










ABC
A Vermont man, who authorities say was angry... View Full Size
He was apparently mad over his recent arrest on resisting arrest and marijuana possession charges.
Sheriff's deputies working inside their building didn't know what was happening until a neighbor called 911. They didn't hear the ruckus outside because their air conditioners were humming. They said they couldn't pursue the man because their cars were crushed.
Pion faces numerous charges. He's expected to appear in court Friday. Authorities didn't know if he had a lawyer.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Whoa that's funny stuff, just guessing but he musta been fairly pissed off at someone in the sheriffs dept. I like the fact that they couldn't pursue cause they didn't have any cars....too funny, thanks for the laugh


----------

